# Quiz Monday 2nd August



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

Is anybody up for the Quiz on Monday night?


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

skibanff said:


> Is anybody up for the Quiz on Monday night?


I cant make it this time, as I am away.

There is another one at Bidi Bondi on Mondays too


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Are you back Skibannf? 
I will be able to let you know for sure by Sunday. Got a friend's birthday on the 2nd also. Maybe we should try the Bidi Bondi one.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Is there only going to be four of us? I think we need more british as the questions are uk orientated... Any american quiz nights??


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Are you back Skibannf?
> I will be able to let you know for sure by Sunday. Got a friend's birthday on the 2nd also. Maybe we should try the Bidi Bondi one.


Isnt the jackpot up to 1500$ now though???


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes, but everyone confirms and no one shows up! 
Except for a few last week of course


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I dont think the venue much matters. They seem to do that about everything that is planned?? Everyone chimes in how bored they are and want to get out and meet poeple, then agree to come, and no one shows. Seems again, normal for Dubai  

I need a vacation.


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

I am back tomorrow, happy to try either quiz, just like the food at Byblos!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Lol! Skibannf, if you can get more than 4 people to show up, I'll be there!


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

Me and David will be there as long as my horrific hangover has gone by then!!

I think another quiz would be worth trying as I dont think the format is that good at Byblos, it's normally better having specific rounds i.e general knowledge, music, picture round etc rather than random questions and it would make it easier for those who aren't British??

But I'm happy to go anywhere, as Jynx says the jackpot is 1500 now!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Could hardly understand what that Geordie girl was saying, and I am British lol!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Lol we need to find a better venue then! Where is Bidi Bondi anyway?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Its on the palm, Byblos is fine as I get cheap beer there lol!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Its on the palm, Byblos is fine as I get cheap beer there lol!


Does that mean you're buying us all beers then?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Hopefully we all win some of that real nice wine!!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

I am a definite starter this week.
But keep the Jordie languauge to a min.
I only speak OZ


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Stewy you were definite last week as well! 
We need some more of that wine! I wasn't sick enough last week!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Stewy you were definite last week as well!
> We need some more of that wine! I wasn't sick enough last week!


Last week I said depending on work commitments.
This week I say ****** work commitments for one night.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> Last week I said depending on work commitments.
> This week I say ****** work commitments for one night.


Ooh I'd better get back in fighting form so I can finally meet the infamous Stewy!!


----------



## Brad33 (Mar 31, 2010)

We would be interested in going, what time are you all meeting and where abouts on the palm is the venue.

Brad & K


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Brad33 said:


> We would be interested in going, what time are you all meeting and where abouts on the palm is the venue.
> 
> Brad & K


Brad - I think its back at the original venue - Byblos Hotel - Tecom

I am not going but one of the guys will confirm, its a good night.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Brad33 said:


> We would be interested in going, what time are you all meeting and where abouts on the palm is the venue.
> 
> Brad & K


Hi Brad,

Skibanff and Stewart would be your main contacts for this one since they're definite. I suggest you get in touch with them via PM and exchange numbers.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

stewart said:


> Last week I said depending on work commitments.
> This week I say ****** work commitments for one night.


Infamous Stewie is coming out, might have to make this one... even if I must be up at 3am. As I can finally find the one we have been going to, hope we do not change it!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Time Out had a feature on quiz nights this week. Oddly, I know three of the six quizmasters featured and yes, they are all Brits.

I really must get along to one sometime...

Dubai's best pub quiz - Nightlife Features - TimeOutDubai.com
-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I had a look at that Elphaba and nearly suggested Dubliners because it's supposedly the easiest one in town!
You know if you show up, we'll have a record turnout! So whaddaya say??? This Monday, 2nd August??:eyebrows:


----------



## IkumiM (Jul 31, 2010)

my husband and i are from the U.S and would love to join! how old is everyone?? we are 29 and 32. Where is the quiz located??


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

IkumiM said:


> my husband and i are from the U.S and would love to join! how old is everyone?? we are 29 and 32. Where is the quiz located??


All different ages.
The quiz is at the Crown & Lion Pub at the Byblos Hotel in Tecom. It begins at 8:30pm and you can contact Skibanff for more details I guess.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just bumping it up to the first page. Also, who's going for this tomorrow night??


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Just in case you lot can't understand Geordie, this might help you....


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

At least 6 confirmed tonight, some of us are meeting at 7.30 for pre quiz food if anyone would like to join us


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Just bumping it up to the first page. Also, who's going for this tomorrow night??


Tonight now Pammy


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If I come and everyone ditches, I am going to voodoo curse the lot of you.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Stewy, you going for the quiz?
Jynxy, Lol...bet you already have the dolls ready and waiting!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Stewy, you going for the quiz?
> Jynxy, Lol...bet you already have the dolls ready and waiting!


With bells on 
No way I want to be JYNXED


----------



## tribalmatt (May 28, 2010)

I'm torn between coming to the quiz tonight or going to Dragon Mart to buy curtains to stop getting woken up at 5.30am... What to do? Still got the voucher from last time and not had a chance to savour the crown and lion brunch yet...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

tribalmatt said:


> I'm torn between coming to the quiz tonight or going to Dragon Mart to buy curtains to stop getting woken up at 5.30am... What to do? Still got the voucher from last time and not had a chance to savour the crown and lion brunch yet...


Lemme help you decide....
You get to sleep till 5:30am, be thankful!  My 3 year old wakes me up every single night because he wants to get off his bed and onto "mummy's pillow"! That means I only get about 2-3 hours of sleep at a stretch. And I only manage to go to bed at midnight..which means I sleep on average for 5 hours at night, maximum 6 if I can manage it! (I just want to rant about it )
Now that we've got the sleep thing outta the way....the grand prize is now up to Aed 1500/-. Plus, if you help the team win another voucher, you will have company for that brunch the likes of Andy Capp, SBP, etc....now if that's not enticing enough, I don't know what is really!


----------



## tribalmatt (May 28, 2010)

you make a convincing case there pam - an afternoon spent with the likes of AC and SBP sounds enticing... My 18-month old daughter was wide awake from 4am this morning though, so might not be as sharp as usual...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

tribalmatt said:


> you make a convincing case there pam - an afternoon spent with the likes of AC and SBP sounds enticing... My 18-month old daughter was wide awake from 4am this morning though, so might not be as sharp as usual...


Doesn't matter...just enjoy the evening, you'll have to be up by 5:30 anyway!


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 19, 2009)

warrap homez!
Been hearing about this quiz nite thing..but frankly speakin' i have no idea what is...ya guys might wana feed me a lil about it...?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

High Voltage said:


> warrap homez!
> Been hearing about this quiz nite thing..but frankly speakin' i have no idea what is...ya guys might wana feed me a lil about it...?


I would love to answer you but I don't understand the question :confused2: One more time, in English now...say wha?!!


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 19, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I would like to know more about the Quiz night that you all been talking about?

Is dat better


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

High Voltage said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I would like to know more about the Quiz night that you all been talking about?
> 
> Is dat better


Ah lovely! 
The quiz is tonight at the Crown & Lion Pub, Byblos Hotel in Tecom. It starts at about 8:30pm but from what I can see, a few of the regulars are planning on going there a little early to grab a bite.
Get in touch with Skibanff who originally posted this thread and he'll hopefully give you his cell number so you can find them easily!
And I was just kidding around....got your question the first time!


----------



## Olliesmum81 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi,

would love to come but have visitors from 6pm, so if they leave at a decent time I fancy tagging along too! Blonde tho, so don't count on me to ans many qs!!!!


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

hi

i wouldn't mind mind coming along, but do you have to come as a team or just turn up and look reasonably intelligent so someone recruits you into their team?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Turn up and ask for (really loud) where the expaters are  

See who raises their hands. 

They are usually in a table in the center area, in front of the 'stage'. 

I am out, have not even left work yet.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

So......did you all win? How was it last night??


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> So......did you all win? How was it last night??


Well we did not lose but did not win either.
BUT we were winners in our own way, good company, good time.
Now we know who Ollie is 
Olliesmum is definately not 81 as some people might think


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> Well we did not lose but did not win either.
> BUT we were winners in our own way, good company, good time.
> Now we know who Ollie is
> Olliesmum is definately not 81 as some people might think


Lol...I thought she was born in 1981!! 
Are you all going again next week??


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Lol...I thought she was born in 1981!!
> Are you all going again next week??


I would hope so.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> I would hope so.


I'm glad! I'll join in next week....


----------



## Olliesmum81 (Jul 4, 2010)

stewart said:


> I would hope so.


I was was never gonna be brains of Britain was I when I didn't know the diff between a ten and a twenty dirham note!!!!! Isn't that right Brett?????  Am I allowed to forget that now??? Hahaha!! .....Was good fun and good to meet you guys and no I am not 81 and no I wasn't born in 81 either and yes....Ollie is a puppy! :tongue1::tongue1:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Olliesmum81 said:


> I was was never gonna be brains of Britain was I when I didn't know the diff between a ten and a twenty dirham note!!!!! Isn't that right Brett?????  Am I allowed to forget that now??? Hahaha!! .....Was good fun and good to meet you guys and no I am not 81 and no I wasn't born in 81 either and yes....Ollie is a puppy! :tongue1::tongue1:


How is Ollie by the way? Is he still in rehab??


----------



## Olliesmum81 (Jul 4, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> How is Ollie by the way? Is he still in rehab??


Yes, poor boy! I haven't to visit until next week so that he can discover being a dog again!!!! Seemingly I am too soft with him, which makes him think he is the boss and he isn't used to being around animals as he was abandoned very young!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Olliesmum81 said:


> Yes, poor boy! I haven't to visit until next week so that he can discover being a dog again!!!! Seemingly I am too soft with him, which makes him think he is the boss and he isn't used to being around animals as he was abandoned very young!


Sounds a lot like my dog Ray! I never sent him to rehab and now he's just too old. He was the boss for 6 years before my son came along!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

You didnt win anything? even vile wine?

You guys were obviously missing the top quiz and bingo players.

I should be there next week.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> You didnt win anything? even vile wine?
> 
> You guys were obviously missing the top quiz and bingo players.
> 
> I should be there next week.



I'll be there too....mainly for the wine! 
I think I'll put up a new thread!


----------

